# Suggestions on how to modify bird cage (special needs rat)



## XoMONSTERoX (Oct 24, 2012)

I finally picked up my old (barely used) cage from a friends to put my babies in. My mousey had an inner ear infection and almost didnt make it about a month ago. She damaged her eye from the rolling and is now blind in it. She was in terrible shape but with lots of love and care and her unconditional love and happiness for life she pulled through. Shes happier than ever and such a sweet baby. But she isnt the best at climbing and while she was sick her growth slowed. Shes doing better than expected and is a very hyper baby (about 2-3 months old but a lot smaller than her sister). She gets ahead of herself and loses her balance sometimes. Climbing up doesnt seem to be a huge problem but getting down does. Anyway. Im wondering what suggestions you can give for modifying this cage so she will be safe and her sister will be happy with lots to do. I was thinking of making an almost full level in the middle with some sort of tube to get to it. And I figured any climbing area will have a sort of hammock trampoline under it incase of falling. I am going to begin working on it tomorrow (well later today) but would really appreciate the help!! Especially from others with special needs babies. Any suggestions or pictures would be awesome. Thank you


----------



## XoMONSTERoX (Oct 24, 2012)

Btw thats not the exact cage but looks the same from what i can tell except mine isnt white. It has the two front doors and two small feeding doors on the top one on each side


----------



## apac (Jan 23, 2012)

i used plexi glass to make levels in a level-less cage i bought from kijiji. the plexi was too big when i bought it so i had to score it with an exacto and a strait edge and snap off the excess peices. then i drilled holes in the corners and zap strapped plastic chain links to it to attatch to the sides. its strong and easy to clean. if your any handy at sewing you could also make tones of hammocs and entire shelves from fleece.


----------



## XoMONSTERoX (Oct 24, 2012)

Thats a good idea. Thank you. And yes I plan on tons of hamocs so if she falls shes landing on something safe. I just worry about the poor girl


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

you can get hardware cloth to make levels, wood (if you seal them so their water proof), even those storage cubes will work. Plexi-glass should work, but be careful, it's expensive in most places and can be really heavy.

you can also use Cat litter pans, plastic tubs, ect. so they can have bedding in them (which can make falling a bit safer).

In Theory you can put Paper towel rolls through fleece to make a large level that's more stable then a hammock.

I do suggest putting a full level in the middle (between the 2 doors) just for when she falls and it will give her more running space. Rats who have balance issues often want to run more then climb.


----------



## XoMONSTERoX (Oct 24, 2012)

Yeah shes more of a balance girl and astrid is more of a climbing girl. I bought hardware cloth for a middle level with two ramps. Cutting the cloth now. Im just trying to keep both in mind when making this. And my possible third baby I might get whos full grown. My uncle is helping me. Im excited to get them in this huge cage


----------



## katlovesaandw (Feb 10, 2013)

Maybe come up with more tubes to get from level to level, like PVC pipes? Then she has zero chance of falling off.....just a thought.


----------



## XoMONSTERoX (Oct 24, 2012)

This is what I have so far today. Pvc isnt staying where it is but sort of makes it easier to see. Thats the top half of the cage. Full level in middle with two holes to get up, another level halfway up top half and top level with wide ramp connecting those two.


----------

